# new video of my shellies and their multitude of fry



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres one from before:




just took this, enjoy: 




should be able to watch in 720p


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh so cool! Very cute the way they peep out of the shells and then go back in. Beautiful fish and beautiful tank. Great job.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Oh so cool! Very cute the way they peep out of the shells and then go back in. Beautiful fish and beautiful tank. Great job.


thanks  shellies are awesome, very fun to watch them constantly housekeeping, going to try and keep 2 species at either ends of a 6 footer when my tax return comes


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its funny when u see them carrying a snail 1/4 their size getting it out of their little area


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, just noticed a new batch of shellie fry's peeking their heads out from the shells a few minutes ago, these guys sure are prolific  there are fry alive from the last 3 clutches in the tank still its neat seeing em in all their different size stages


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just took this picture, cropped it and blew it up 400%, thats a 1mm NLS pellet beside the fry for size reference, u can see two more fry coming out of the shell to the left and off to the right you can see 2 of the last batch.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

They look so cute. The adults don't seem to bother them? I just stripped another batch of yellow labs fries just now and put them in a breeding net in the same tank and they try to go after them and eat them. But they stopped now


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> They look so cute. The adults don't seem to bother them? I just stripped another batch of yellow labs fries just now and put them in a breeding net in the same tank and they try to go after them and eat them. But they stopped now


the adults guard them fiercely, they will drive off a fish many times their size lol, none of the other fish in the tank dare enter shellie territory and the shellies are the smallest of them all... the calvus's in the tank are known to eat these when they get larger but theyre growing really slow, im hoping the shellies breed an army of fry to defend the colony by the time the calvus's are bigger - theyre all going into a 6 foot tank in a month or so


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

cool movies!! where do you get all the shells from and are they expensive?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

18 bucks for 2 dozen at the gourmet warehouse on clark and hastings in vancouver


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I do love my multi's!!! They are fascinating to watch. Your right they will defend their young till death if need be, even from other multi's. 

To watch them at all different stages when they are young is awesome.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> I do love my multi's!!! They are fascinating to watch. Your right they will defend their young till death if need be, even from other multi's.
> 
> To watch them at all different stages when they are young is awesome.


 i agree, i think theyre my favorite dwarf cichlid


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i let the video load so i could watch it in hi-def! :bigsmile: can you post pictures of the whole tank? what size is it? would you sell me some when i start my tanganyika tank...i dunno when thatll be...but im starting to like multi's now after watching your videos!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these videos! The shellies are so cool - this would be a fun tank to sit and watch.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bingerz said:


> i let the video load so i could watch it in hi-def! :bigsmile: can you post pictures of the whole tank? what size is it? would you sell me some when i start my tanganyika tank...i dunno when thatll be...but im starting to like multi's now after watching your videos!


sure i can sell you some in the future, fry are still too small tho obviously 



mortava said:


> Thanks for sharing these videos! The shellies are so cool - this would be a fun tank to sit and watch.


glad you enjoyed it, they are awesome to watch for sure and you can even keep a colony of them in a 10 gallon tank


----------

